# Finally!



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Tomorrow is it. 
I'll hook her up for the first trip.
I'll do my walkarounds. 
I'll adjust my mirrors. 
My fingers will be placed on the steering wheel. 
I will put my foot gently on the gas pedal.
I will pull her out as far as I can to clear the trailers next to me.
I will tighten my grip on the wheel not realizing I am doing so.
I will proceed to go up the road all the while my grip is getting tighter and tighter and tighter.
My knuckles will be turning white.
I will pull into the campground.
Someone will pry my fingers off of the steering wheel while I am telling them to please leave no skin behind.......








Have a great weekend everyone. If you are an Outbacker or on the forum at all and happen to be at the Circle M campground in Lancaster this weekend look for us, stop in, have a seat and chat for awhile. I'll try not to ask you to help with a mod!























We are the RHEWGANG

Linda


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds like you have it all planned







.

Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

linda action

ok, i'm jealous

you and your family*have a awesome weekend*

please take pics, so you can share with all your new found friends here at outbackers.

darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Linda,

I know you are excited and ready to go. sunny Hope you and the family have a safe and enjoyable weekend, and like Darrel said, take some pics to post. Crawfish and I are pulling out tomorrow morning also for a weekend at Topsail HIll near Destin, FL.







Must be spring break for lots of folks, they are booked solid this weekend. Drive safely, and Happy Camping.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Have a great trip! I'm jealous, wish we could be camping but alas, not yet. Your checklist sounds about right for the first time I pulled our OB. Relax, be cautious but most of all have fun.

Again have a great maiden voyage and we love pictures!

Bill.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. We plan to have a great time. I have a very busy time period coming up at work so there may not be many if any I get to enjoy until late April after this one.

I am going to need step by step directions on how to post pictures as I do not have a clue. I have tried with no success.

Crawfish and ee4308 you guys have a great, healthy, happy and most of all safe fun trip.

Talk to you when we get back.









Linda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, LINDA!!
Great going, girl!! Hope things go smoothly for you! Just don't be nervous, and don't worry. If you have any problems, you'll find fellow campers more than willing to help out. Have a safe and wonderful trip!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's Great Linda








Have a great time and safe trip
Let us know how it all goes for you

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Linda. A pint of beer will release the hands quickly.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have a great time and a great trip! All the best wishes to you may god bless your trip.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great weekend, Linda!









And enjoy that Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't wait to hear how it went...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Remember to post your trip report within 24hrs of returning









Have a great time.

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action Hi Everyone,
We just got back. The ride up was a little windy and of course the trailer caught the wind but it wasn't to bad. I did not need anyone to pry my little white knuckles off of the steering wheel.







I lifted them off myself and did not leave any skin behind.







The weather was beautiful here....... sunny sunny sunny 
Had a little trouble locating the freshwater tank







drain but then we did. When we went to drain the fresh water tank we found what appeared to be clear water, no antifreeze and also found out the hoses were not connected to the tank itself. So DH had to reconnect them when he got there Saturday. Found a water leak in the bathroom sink. The pea trap was not tight. I was looking real hard under the shower and it was in the sink. But fixed it very easily. Thanks to the heads up from you all.
The stereo is not wired right. The balance button doesn't change anything. As you all also pointed out. 
I was pretty disturbed







when I realized that you cannot prop the door open with the awning out unless you free-stand the awning leg. I can remedy this by tying the door to the awning pole and put some kinda pad in between the two to keep from scratching either one. But do consider this to be a little bit of poor planning or again, I was spoiled with the door being in the middle of the awning with the last one.
DH had to take the window over the sink apart to get it to open. He also had to take the threshold piece off and put it back on because it would bend every time you stepped on it. Ended up the screw was loose and could use a little shim under it. 
Does anyone have the sofa with the hide-a-bed and if so are you heavy or do you have a heavy friend that goes camping with you? If so when you or they sit on the sofa (hide-a-bed style) does it pop the little yellow thing out from underneath? And has the sofa sagged because of someone heavy sitting on it. If so any ideas on how to prevent it from happening? My sister-in-law sat on the sofa and this happened and so did another friend who goes with us all the time. 
My DH did a mod for me this weekend, he put the four max air vent covers on the vents. 
I don't know if I was just spoiled with the last trailer that had no issues with it at all, we lucked out with the last trailer or we just expect to much for our money. The concerns we have found can be corrected so it isn't a big deal. 
Overall we had a great time. I knew it was possibly going to rain so we packed up everything outside on Saturday night and slept till 9:30. DH slept till 10:30. Clean-up and packing-up was so easy with the Rubbermaid containers in the basement, all the storage and inside room sure was nice and helped make everything so effortless to get ready to go. We ended up not leaving till 3:00 pm this afternoon which, we have never done because we were watching TV. We have left late because of having to repack everything to make it fit in the limited space.
Taking a shower was so nice!!! Except for turning the shower off to soap up. I had a hard time with the cold trickle coming out and splashing on me. It was like ICE. Any suggestions on how to avoid that? 
Well I do think I've babbled long enough on this trip. Thanks for all the info I had to take with me. I know some of yours ears were burning cause I kept saying "the Out-backers said to look out for this, or the Out-backers said this would happen". I even had my husband say to me did the Out-backers say anything about this or about that? 
Can't wait to take her out again.

Thanks again for all the info.

Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome back, Linda! action

So... How did that first big trip go?
Come on, girl... give it up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures....comments....what went right...what went wrong. Tell us everything!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pictures....comments....what went right...what went wrong. Tell us everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are ahead of me again. My trip ended up on page 1 of this topic. Actually the reply is 2 posts back. 3 if you count this one. The first thing my son said to me when he saw me was "Did you miss the other Out-backers mom?"
I replied " Yeah, I wished I would have been able to talk to them there!"

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear your trip well
I took a little piece of rope to hook on the door with a S hook to hook it into the slot on the outside of the trailer
You'll always something small to take care while out
As for the couch I never heard of a little yellow thing popping out
But The shower I always turn the showerhead towards the wall before I turn it on so 
I don't get hit with the cold blast

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure I fully understand the awning issue? I can use the latch to keep my doors open while the awning is in any position. Sounds like the dealer installed it incorrectly. I'd have them fix this for you.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not sure I fully understand the awning issue? I can use the latch to keep my doors open while the awning is in any position. Sounds like the dealer installed it incorrectly. I'd have them fix this for you.
> [snapback]90031[/snapback]​


I think your door is in further from the end of the awning then the 31RQS's is. When you open my door with the awning out, the door will stop at the awning pole.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Glad to hear your trip well
> I took a little piece of rope to hook on the door with a S hook to hook it into the slot on the outside of the trailer
> You'll always something small to take care while out
> As for the couch I never heard of a little yellow thing popping out
> ...


The little yellow thing is supposed to keep the sofa bed from hitting the floor when you are going down the road. It pops out everytime someone not small sits on the sofa. 
I'll try to turn the shower before I turn it on but what about when you stop the flow and the trickle continues to come on and it hits the floor or the faucets and then hits you, it is ice cold water coming out of there. How do you eliminate that?

Linda


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Linda,

Glad you had a good trip. sunny Hope you can work out the little "bugs" that turned up. Me and Crawfish had fine weekend at Topsail Hill. There was 3 Outbacks and 1 Sydney there, that I saw, could have been others.







As I was leaving site #5, another Outback was waiting to pull on it. Also met one on the way home heading south. Most I have ever noticed in one weekend. Seems like they are "catching on to a good thing."


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Linda,
> 
> Glad you had a good trip. sunny Hope you can work out the little "bugs" that turned up. Me and Crawfish had fine weekend at Topsail Hill. There was 3 Outbacks and 1 Sydney there, that I saw, could have been others.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how your weekend went. Glad you let me know. Where we were there were no other Outbacks.

If it were not for everyone on this forum I would not have a positive outlook on the Outbacks. I keep telling my DH the Out-backers all say after they worked out their problems they love their Outbacks. I do believe that, but I was just used to the quality in the other and I guess I am having a little trouble accepting change.

When I say quality I mean not having to make repairs on the first trip. Okay after several trips maybe but your first one should be fun.

This is the only trailer that had what we were looking for and I suppose we just forgot to take other things into consideration.

It does have qualities that I really like as well. A few of which are: the basement storage, the lighting in the storage, the shower, the interior decor is very nice.

I am sure we will work out the little bugs. It is challenging to figure out the best way to adjust them. LOL!

Linda


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my Dutchman the shower head barely dripped, but the Outback...geez. When at Camping World I purchased a new shower head for around 10 dollars and this one hardly drips and the shut off on it is a little stiiffer to move which is also nicer.

John


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi ya Linda.... sunny

Glad you guys had such a good time. I had the 31 home this weekend cleaning it up and preping for Fort Wilderness at the end of the week.

The only yellow thingy I have on the sofa bed is the tie that ties the bed frame to the sofa frame to keep the unit from springing open while traveling. As far as the cold shower trickle, we found the best way to deal with that is to allow the head to hand while soaping up then fire it off at the floor before rinsing. We use a short bungie cord from the door around the awning pole to keep the door open.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> On my Dutchman the shower head barely dripped, but the Outback...geez. When at Camping World I purchased a new shower head for around 10 dollars and this one hardly drips and the shut off on it is a little stiiffer to move which is also nicer.
> 
> John
> [snapback]90260[/snapback]​


Great Idea, I would never of thought of a new shower head. I will have one before I take it out again.

Thanks so much!
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hi ya Linda.... sunny
> 
> Glad you guys had such a good time. I had the 31 home this weekend cleaning it up and preping for Fort Wilderness at the end of the week.
> 
> ...


This yellow thing is a piece of hard plastic that rests on the metal bar on the sofa bed frame. I have a piece of material tied to hold the sofa bed together. I tried letting it hang the cold icy was still hit me and boy oh boy I did not like it at all. I will use the bungee cord idea and put something between the door and pole to keep from scratching one of them.

Thanks for the ideas.

Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda,

All in all, it sounds like a good trip!







The little niggeling things are to be expected at first, and I am glad to hear you are facing them with good spirits and humor.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Linda,
> 
> All in all, it sounds like a good trip!
> 
> ...











Well Doug you know you have given me no choice but to face them head on and find a solution. 
If I remember correctly I did not get enough bids on those little payment books to do anything but have good spirits and humor









Just make sure you keep the suggestions coming till I get all the bugs worked out so I do not


















Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

gone campin said:


> Just make sure you keep the suggestions coming till I get all the bugs worked out so I do not


You can count on it, Linda!


----------

